# Cheyenne



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to fourth:
1,5,6,11,13,16,17,20,30,32,33,40


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Marcy.... Good Luck #1 & 5 Any news from the Qual?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open
1st-Turq/Trott-qualified for National
2nd-Mootsie/Shih
3rd-Boomer/Trott
4th-Woody/Knutson
RJ-Mozzie/Shih
Js-5,6,11,17,20,32,40

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go Kenny and Ted!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Really proud of Eileen and the Ram x Raz pup Rosie on their win in the Qual!!


Marty & Lesa


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual:
1st-Howard/Check
2nd-Jaskowski/Rosie
3rd-Blythe
4th-Blythe

Not sure of JAMs. 
Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Congratulations to Barb and Check!!! 3 2nd's and a first in 4 Quals...


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Congrats Kenny, Ted and Barb... Kenny was just telling me last weekend how bad he wanted to go back to the National this year. Very cool for all ya'll


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

sorry, I misunderstood Eileen when she called me about Rosie, I thought she said that Rosie won. 2nd place makes Rosie QAA also and I guess that is what Eileen told me. We are still very proud of them

Marty


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow Marcy!!!! You and Kenny should be beyond proud. Way to go Turq!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to all of the dogs who finished the Derby.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby second hand:
1st - Gypsy/Roberts
2nd - Indy/Shih
3rd - Rascal/Trott
4th - Stanley/Fregelette
RJ - ?/Roberts

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Amatuer placements
1st Morgan/woody, 
2nd Swede/grover, 
3rd Morgan/Twist, 
4th jensen/angus, 
rj David munhollon,bullet, 
jams 
montinieri,sofi
morgan, shadow
harris,rosie
cruickshank,jax


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO DAVID AND BULLET!!!!
Woohoo! The number one bird boy is now a bona fide AA handler!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

BBnumber1 said:


> Amatuer placements
> 1st Morgan/woody,
> 2nd Swede/grover,
> 3rd Morgan/Twist,
> ...



Congratulations to all, but especially David and Bullet for their finish


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations to Kenny, Ted and Paul for their open placements.

Congratulations to Larry, Swede and Wayne for their Amatuer placements.

Congratulations to all those who finished and placed this weekend.

This was my first All Age finish, with any dog. Bullet ran well for me. We also went 3 series in the Open, and might have went further, if I would have handled a little better on the water blind.

A huge thanks to the Cheyenne Retriever club, Wayne Jensen, Brian Bowles, Nate Walen, Barry Cruickshank, Doug Larson. I am sure I missed some.

Another huge thanks to the judges, Terry Claycamp and Mike Boley, who judged the Amatuer, and Don Graves and Dave Rowan who judged the Open.

I would like to thank Cherylon Loveland, who trains Bullet, and possibly more importantly, trains Me. 

Finally, I'd like to thank Lainee, for letting me run Bullet.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Congratulations to all, but especially David and Bullet for their finish


Ditto!! Proud of them...


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Super duper news - Congratulations Team Bullet!!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Way to go David and Bullet.. Wow what that must be like!!

Also Congrats to that little Sophi girl.... Fer some reason I kinda have a thing for her..


Gooser


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go David!!! Also to all the placements!!!!

Aaron


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Nice work David!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations to all, nice job with Bullet, David, and to John & Ted and everyone who finished!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Rainmaker said:


> Congratulations to all, nice job with Bullet, David, and to John & Ted and everyone who finished!


Ditto that, sorry I was not in town to support you guys in your pleacements.

Extra congrats to John M and Sofi, I know he wanted to qualify for the Natioanl AM.


----------

